

Java on iPhone and iPad - chriskohlhepp
http://chriskohlhepp.wordpress.com/java-on-iphone-and-ipad/

======
chriskohlhepp
I am happy to announce that a full Java "eco system" has been ported to IOS,
the operating system powering the popular Iphone and IPad platform. This
includes JIT based compilation, a graphical Swing subsystem and a development
toolchain. The aim of this Java "eco system" is to deploy essentially
unmodified Java applications on the IPhone and IPad - along with software
written in the many other languages emerging on the Java virtual machine
platform(JVM), such as Scala & Clojure. The significance is that there are
many more existing, free Java applications than exist on the IPhone and IPad
today. After all, the mantra of Java has always been "compile once, run
anywhere."

------
wz1000
Very cool, but the sad part is that unlike most modern desktop systems, on
mobile OS's all languages and runtimes other that the ones officially endorsed
by the OS maker are probably a pain to use and deploy.

Its sad that you have to jailbreak to use the full capabilities of your own
device.

